# Too hot.



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely, I enjoy riding soft corn conditions, especially If it's a nice day out:thumbsup:

(Only aspect I dislike is knowing the detriment to the base, multiple warm days in a row......this late in the season)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm ready for sunny warm days. I was just telling my wife that I'm getting sick of lowlight, snowy, cold days..... A warm sunny weekend would be nice.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I need to work only mood then. I missed the typical multiple deep storm days slashing powder all alone this season (let's call it that way) ... now the prospective of a stop and go day and saturday lines is not appealing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

We just decided to skip this weekend. No fresh, >12°C/53°F and sunshine? The entire coutry will be heading to the mountains, every inch of the resort will be stuffed, every run a mogul hell top to bottom full with plowing skiers. I don't mind to ride moguls, if you can _ride_. But with hundreds of ppl on the same run? naw... Gonna use that suneshine for a long nice hack in daylight - the first since October


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neni said:


> We just decided to skip this weekend. No fresh, >12°C/53°F and sunshine? The entire coutry will be heading to the mountains, every inch of the resort will be stuffed, every run a mogul hell top to bottom full with plowing skiers. I don't mind to ride moguls, if you can _ride_. But with hundreds of ppl on the same run? naw... Gonna use that suneshine for a long nice hack in daylight - the first since October


I hear ya. But promised the wife at least one day on the slopes. 
yes for sunshine, hikes and fun guys


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I need to work only mood then. I missed the typical multiple deep storm days slashing powder all alone this season (let's call it that way) ... now the prospective of a stop and go day and saturday lines is not appealing.


I hope it doesn't stay that warm.
I arrive there from Toronto on Saturday for a week of riding.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Waaaaaa.......fuckin' waaaaaaaa.......too hot....too cold.....too crowded.......quit yer bitchin' and go boardin. Season will be over soon.....


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahaha well said. Stop moaning you cunts.  

I've got to fly to Italy next week to go for a board. You fuckers can jump in the car for 20mins and be on the hill ready to go. Bastards.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Waaaaaa.......fuckin' waaaaaaaa.......too hot....too cold.....too crowded.......quit yer bitchin' and go boardin. Season will be over soon.....


:eusa_clap:

That's all.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Hahaha well said. Stop moaning you cunts.
> 
> I've got to fly to Italy next week to go for a board. You fuckers can jump in the car for 20mins and be on the hill ready to go. Bastards.


I'm not gonna lie... I don't think anybody is gonna feel bad for ya!:laugh:
You made yourself a pretty sweet life!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Argo said:


> I'm ready for sunny warm days. I was just telling my wife that I'm getting sick of lowlight, snowy, cold days..... A warm sunny weekend would be nice.


Tahoe will trade you. It's basically been sunny park laps at Northstar for the majority of the season.. I want some poderz.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

From the SF bay area to Tahoe is more 6 hours drive round trip... but yeah. I'm whining. Good point.

Ok! A-Frame and 55-45 angles then. I'll carve that place silly.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I'm not gonna lie... I don't think anybody is gonna feel bad for ya!:laugh:
> You made yourself a pretty sweet life!:thumbsup:


Hmmm you make a good point. 

Although after this trip that'll be it unless I can sneak down to New Zealand mid year. I've got a job in Zambia starting two days after this trip and I'll be a slave to the man for a while again. Booo.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll take whatever I can get. It's been way too hot all season long and like has been mentioned, my only concern is the snow base. 

I'll just layer less and be up there tomorrow XD



KIRKRIDER said:


> From the SF bay area to Tahoe is more 6 hours drive round trip... but yeah. I'm whining. Good point.


I'd say it's more like 6 hours one way...


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Varza said:


> I'd say it's more like 6 hours one way...


If there is traffic or you drive like a grandma.

I can make it from KB to San Ramon in under 3 hours, usually a little bit longer on the way back up, but not by much.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> From the SF bay area to Tahoe is more 6 hours drive round trip... but yeah. I'm whining. Good point.
> 
> Ok! A-Frame and 55-45 angles then. I'll carve that place silly.


I am 6hrs round trip too but I still go every weekend regardless. This season started too late already to miss anything. Where are you going in Tahoe?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Joe77 said:


> I am 6hrs round trip too but I still go every weekend regardless. This season started too late already to miss anything. Where are you going in Tahoe?



Kirk RIder...rides Kirkwood.. 
Personal record is 2.5 hours from the exit of Kirkwood resort to my exit in Pleasanton. And that's pushing it. 88 is clean from snow so without traffic (and cops) the drive is pretty quick.

I know! I got 6 days so far, of which one was "good" and still not REALLY GOOD..lol
we got spoiled here by some stellar seasons and lack of crowds before VAIL bought the place ( for 18 mil...nothing ) Now there's a lot more people complaining about the slow chairs... I hope they go back to Squaw soon.:yahoo:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> If there is traffic or you drive like a grandma.
> 
> I can make it from KB to San Ramon in under 3 hours, usually a little bit longer on the way back up, but not by much.


We haul ass when we can. But there is always horrible traffic. Friends can't leave work on Friday evening until they are done with work. ==> Bay Area rush hour. And if it's storming and there are chain controls ==> 80 is parking lot from Colfax to Truckee.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

gotta ride what's actually there, carpe muhfuggn diem yo


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I'm ready for sunny warm days. I was just telling my wife that I'm getting sick of lowlight, snowy, cold days..... A warm sunny weekend would be nice.


Yes,.. But weren't you the one hiking/skinning to stashes of sunny slush into July/Aug. last year? :dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> gotta ride what's actually there, carpe muhfuggn diem yo


word.

abracadabra


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Yes,.. But weren't you the one hiking/skinning to stashes of sunny slush into July/Aug. last year? :dunno:


Yeah. 

It's been hammering with the snow all day. Times where there is 15meters of visibility. very very flat light. I have to admit, it was still a fun day.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Im going over the same decision too... I have the two weeks off the end of this month and Im trying to decide just exactly where I want to go ridin'. Anywhere other then mammoth is a major trip for me and....well it aint looking too good there. 


56 is too warm IF Im paying more then ~50 for a lift ticket (never mind gas, hotel etc)


If I had a season pass and a ski lease like I have in past seasons? Hells yes! 

56 is just fine for April/May. Nothing like riding in a hoodie and shell pants. Cruising slushy laps and getting buzzed. 

Im torn between driving up to the PNW or SLC hoping for powder. Or saying fuck it and camping at the beach.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like fun! After missing out on 4-5 weeks of riding and the best couple weeks of snow around here. I was just saying that I'll deal with all the cold, drab n dreary if it means I can still ride for a while. 

Ppl here look at me like I'm _completely_ off my rocker cuz I'm upset about the 50° temps this week! :dunno: :laugh:

Having the option to still ride when it's warm n summery out? Sounds like a helluva bonus to me!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hot rides = cold beers + sitting in the sun X (smokin chicks with less snow gear) ...enjoy the show. Take a few cruiser laps with the buds, more beer... repeat.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Was actually really good! Crusty and fast in the morning, I set up with 34 - 21 extreme angles for me, took me a bit to get used to them, but once I did, carving was so natural, at that angle the A Frame was locking edges in the snow like a rail. Beautiful. Later it softened up quite a bit opening the slush-country that felt like ceramic an hour before to more slashing and stomping. No lines, Bluebird.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

well played, sounds like a day to remember


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the day! 
That A-Frame sounds like a fun board. Beautiful n mighty. Was on my bucket list but rather hard to find here.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neni said:


> Glad you enjoyed the day!
> That A-Frame sounds like a fun board. Beautiful n mighty. Was on my bucket list but rather hard to find here.


I'm sure your Solution is up to the task! Try higher angles and lay those carves down! Loved it.
Of course my son took my Contour and went with his friends, so I have no footage of the Euro-carving.

Next time.


----------

